# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Mach3 cho máy phun sơn

## lehuutri1998

E muốn điều khiển một máy CNC dạng router 5 trục để phun sơn. Mà giao diện Mach3 có vẻ không phù hợp lắm với yêu cầu của em. Xin hỏi các vị sư huynh có thể giúp em cách nào để sửa lại giao diện Mach3 ạ và làm như thể nào. Với lại cho em hỏi thêm là mach3 có thể cho người dùng nhập vào Input không nhỉ vd như là chiều dài chiều rộng của sản phẩm sơn tốc độ sơn chẳng hạn. E là newbie nên mới tìm hiểu sơ thôi. 

Chúc mọi người làm việc thiệt hiệu quả nhé. Hihi.

----------


## CKD

Mach3 cho phép người dùng thay đổi giao diện, khái niệm là mach3screen. Có vài soft hổ trợ như: mach3sreen, screen4
Trong giao diện Mach3 hoàn toàn cho phép thêm bớt các kiểu nút nhấn, input v.v... và hoàn toàn cho nhúng mã vào đó để xử lý và tính toán.

Tài liệu thì giờ mach3 nó xóa đâu mất hết rồi. Nên hỏi google các khái niệm sau may ra tìm lại được:
- Mach3 Macro Programmers Reference Manual
- Mach3 OEM code VB Constants for Signal Names
- Mach Script Language Reference

----------


## lehuutri1998

> Mach3 cho phép người dùng thay đổi giao diện, khái niệm là mach3screen. Có vài soft hổ trợ như: mach3sreen, screen4
> Trong giao diện Mach3 hoàn toàn cho phép thêm bớt các kiểu nút nhấn, input v.v... và hoàn toàn cho nhúng mã vào đó để xử lý và tính toán.
> 
> Tài liệu thì giờ mach3 nó xóa đâu mất hết rồi. Nên hỏi google các khái niệm sau may ra tìm lại được:
> - Mach3 Macro Programmers Reference Manual
> - Mach3 OEM code VB Constants for Signal Names
> - Mach Script Language Reference



e cảm ơn a ạ

----------

